# A FreeBSD 9 Desktop How-to



## okeeblow (Jun 7, 2012)

This post (off-site) is a nice guide on turning a fresh FreeBSD 9 installation into a usable desktop.


----------



## Cthulhux (Jun 7, 2012)

So, basically, "FreeBSD on a desktop" requires FreeBSD to emulate Linux first, according to that tutorial?


----------



## jrm@ (Jun 7, 2012)

Cthulhux said:
			
		

> So, basically, "FreeBSD on a desktop" requires FreeBSD to emulate Linux first, according to that tutorial?



If you want to run proprietary applications that only offer linux binaries like skype or flash (both of which won't be around much longer on linux either).


----------



## okeeblow (Jun 7, 2012)

jrm said:
			
		

> If you want to run proprietary applications that only offer linux binaries like skype or flash (both of which won't be around much longer on linux either).



Exactly. On my system linuxulator is only used for Skype, Adobe Flash Player, and linux-sun-jdk/nvidia-driver for Minecraft.

Luckily I have to use Skype extremely rarely, and Adobe themselves say Flash on Linux is dead unless you use Chrome.


----------



## Cthulhux (Jun 7, 2012)

As Skype has an open API now, it should not take long until that problem is solved, right?


----------

